# BAKED FRIED CHICKEN



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

https://www.thecookierookie.com/baked-fried-chicken/

BAKED FRIED CHICKEN

Baked Fried Chicken, or Oven Fried Chicken Breast, is so healthy, juicy, flavorful, and CRISPY! You would never guess this Baked Fried Chicken Breast is oven baked and not fried. The spice rub on this Oven Baked Fried Chicken is just like your favorite KFC Fried Chicken. SO MUCH FLAVOR! Once you try these Baked Chicken Cutlets, you'll never go back to fried chicken again.

Servings 4

Ingredients:

2 large chicken breasts boneless, skinless
3 cups whole milk
1 cup all purpose flour
1 tablespoon paprika
1 tablespoon all-purpose seasoning
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 stick butter melted
1/4 cup fresh flat leaf parsley optional

Instructions:

CUT chicken breasts in half, lengthwise, to create 4 even portions.
PLACE chicken in a large bowl and marinate in milk for about 20 minutes.
MIX together flour, paprika, all-purpose spice, salt, and pepper in a medium sized bowl. Set aside.
PREHEAT oven to 400ÂºF.
MELT butter and pour into 9x13 ReynoldsÂ®Bakeware Pan, coating the bottom of the pan.
DIP each chicken breast, one at a time, in the flour mixture. COAT both sides liberally. PLACE in pan.
REPEAT with all four chicken breasts, making sure there is a small amount of room between each breast in the pan. This will allow them to crisp while baking.
BAKE at 400ÂºF for 35-40 minutes (or until the breading is golden brown and the juices run clear), flipping each breast after 20 minutes.
Remove from oven and transfer to a serving dish or serve directly from your ReynoldsÂ®Bakeware Pan! Garnish with parsley if desired. Enjoy!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> https://www.thecookierookie.com/baked-fried-chicken/
> 
> BAKED FRIED CHICKEN
> 
> ...


Looks like a great recipe, looks delicious, and now I want some. Thanks for sharing i'm going to try this for sure. 
:sm24:


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Lynnjmontana said:


> Looks like a great recipe, looks delicious, and now I want some. Thanks for sharing i'm going to try this for sure.
> :sm24:


Me too. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dobby4 (Mar 5, 2014)

I’m not much of a cook but this looks like something I would like to try. What is all purpose seasoning?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm going to try it, too!


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Lawreys


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Dobby4 said:


> I'm not much of a cook but this looks like something I would like to try. What is all purpose seasoning?


Trader Joe's has a great seasoning called Everyday Seasoning, comes in a bottle with a grinder.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks delicious and very similar to a favorite recipe in our home. We use bisquick.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks easy and yummy.


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

I plan to go grocery shopping in the morning, so I just added chicken breasts to my list. :sm01:


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Gotta try this-it looks yummy! :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

This looks great can't wait to try


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

I made this chicken today. Yummy!!!! Some comments on the cookierookie's page stated there was a problem with the breading falling off when turning. I lined my baking dish with parchment paper and no sticking and a snap to clean up. Be sure and scrape the browned bit from the bottom of the pan and sprinkle on top. I only baked one today but should have made more as they will make great sandwiches or sliced on top of a salad. This is definitely a winner. Thank you Phoenix.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm glad you tried it and liked it!


----------

